# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  حذار من تقبيل الطفل في فمه!!!

## فاضل علي

من العادات الشائعة في مجتمعنا كثرة تقبيل الاطفال بهدف اظهار المحبة والعطف على الصغير 
من غير ان ندري ان هذه القبلات الكثيرة قد تكون السبب في اصابة الطفل بالامراض الكثيرة.

وهناك البعض يقول ان تقبيل الطفل في فمه شيء في منتهى الخطورة فالحقيقة ان القبلة التي 
تطبعها الام او الاب على فم الطفل الصغير وبخاصة عندما يكون في الاشهر الثلاثة الاولى هذه القبلة كفيلة بأن تنقل اليه الامراض التي يعاني منها الابوان احدهما او كلاهما معاً.
وذلك قبل الست شهور الاولى من عمره قبل ان تتكون لديه المناعة فلو حدثت قبلة بين شخص بالغ وطفل رضيع 
ينشأ اولاً التهاب فطري باللسان ينتشر بين اللثة وينتشر في جميع انحاء فم الطفل وبالتالي تكون الريالة عنده مستمرة كذلك عدم القدرة على الاكل الكافي كما تنتقل ميكروبات مثل مجموعة الميكروبات العنقودية 
وهي ميكروبات موجودة في فم الانسان بصورة طبيعية حتى ولو كان سليما وعن طريق القبلة تنقل للطفل 
ولمناعته الضعيفة تسبب له الامراض، فينتج عنها التهاب الحلق والفم كما تؤدي الى التهاب اللوزتين 
وعندما يكبر الطفل ويبلغ عمره مثلا عامين تكون لها مضاعفات كبيرة على القلب او التهابات متكررة 
في الكليتين .

ومن الامراض التي تنتشر عن طريق التقبيل مرض الحمى الشوكية وهي تنتشر ايضا عن طريق ميكروبات موجودة بصفة طبيعية في فم الانسان
الامراض الفيروسية .

وهناك امراض فيروسية مثل الزكام والرشح يجب عدم الاستهانة بها لانها قد تصيب الخلايا المبطنة لخلايا المخ وينتج عنها ارتفاع شديد جدا في درجة الحرارة يصعب السيطرة عليها وتؤدي الى تشنجات عند الطفل وتشبه حالة التهاب الحمى الشوكية وفي بعض الاحيان تؤدي الى الوفاة.

اضافة الى ان هناك فيروس التهاب الغدة النكفية (ابو اللكيم) وكذلك الحصبة الرمادية والالمانية تنتقل 
كفيروس عن طريق القبلة كما يمكن انتقال بعض الميكروبات والفيروسات من الانسان البالغ الى الغدد
اللعابية للطفل مما ينتج عنها التهاب الغدد اللعابية للطفل كذلك اذا كان هناك قبلة ملوثة بخلايا صديدية
من فم بالغ وتنتقل للطفل عن طريق القبلة فانها تؤدي الى حدوث نزلة معوية.

ومساوىء القبلة للطفل لاتنتهي فهناك الفيروسات الكبدية ومنها الفيروس A وهو ينتقل للطفل 
عن طريق القبلة في حالة اذا كان الذي قبله حاملا هذا الفيروس.
ويقول الاطباء القبلة الصحيحة للطفل هي القبلة على يد الطفل وجبهته فالميكروب 
على يد الطفل او جبهته يموت.... 

مع تحياتي للجميع : فـــــfــــــــ

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مشكور اخوي على المعلومه*

*بأنتظار جديدك*

*يعطيك ربي العافيه*

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..*


*الف شكر لك* 
*فاضل*

*على الطرح المفيد*

*تحياتي لك*


*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مشكور اخوي فاضل على المعلومه 
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي اخوووووي

----------


## hope

مشكوور اخوي فاضل علي على المعلوومه المفيدة
الله يعطيك الف عااغية

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكور اخوي ع الطرح المفيد
يعطيك ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدك دوماً
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## أم قمبر

*مشكور اخوي على المعلومه*

*بأنتظار جديدك*

*يعطيك ربي العافيه*

----------


## فاضل علي

أشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع أو ساهم 
شكر خاص له (( بنوتة توتة ))
و ((نور علي  ))
و ((شيعيه وافتخر ))
و (( بيسان )) 
و (( سوسو الأمورة  ))
و ((  الضحكة البرئيه  ))
و (( أم قمبر  )) 
أشكركم جميعآ والله لا يحرمنا منكم أن شاءالله
وهذا كله من فضلكم 


مع تحياتي لكم : فاضل علي

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 
*يسلمو على هذه المعلومااااات*

----------


## قطر الندى

مشكور أخ فاضل 
الموضوع جداً مفيد وقيم  :clap:  
علماً بأن الكثير... الكثير منا يقع في هذا الخطأ الفادح بدون قصد ... :no:   ولكن للأسف الشديد فأن الضحية هو الطفل المسكين ..
أتمنى من خالص قلبي أن يعي كل أم وأب أهمية هذا الموضوع   :cheesy:

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكور اخوي الكريم على طرح المعلومة المفيدة*


*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## فاضل علي

أشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع أو ساهم 
شكر خاص له (( أيمي ))
و ((قطر الندى ))
و ((زهرة الندي ))


أشكركم جميعآ والله لا يحرمنا منكم أن شاءالله
وهذا كله من فضلكم 


مع تحياتي لكم : فاضل علي

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ..

ألف شكر لك اخوي .. فاضل علي ..

يسلموا على هالمعلومات المفيده والتنبيه ..

والله يحمي اطفالنا واطفالكم من هالامراض ..

الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية ..

موفق لكل خير ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم ايدينك اخوي ... على التحذير ..

جزاك الله الف خير ..

بنتظار كل جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووور على المعلومة

----------

